# Bavinck on Law and Gospel



## Brian (May 7, 2005)

In an attempt to benefit from the wisdom on the board, how does this excerpt from Bavinck's "Reformed Dogmatics" stack up on the issue of law and gospel? Is he faithfully Reformed on this point? Even if he is orthodox, are there any good critiques to say it better? 

Here is the link: 
http://spindleworks.com 

Thanks in advance,
BRIAN


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 7, 2005)

Brian,

Here are some resources on the web re covenant theology:

http://public.csusm.edu/public/guests/rsclark/Sentences.htm (quotations of a variety of sources in Reformed theology on the major topics)

http://public.csusm.edu/public/guests/rsclark/History_Covenant_Theology.htm (Clark on the history of covenant theology)

http://www.biblicaltheology.org/dcrt.pdf (Vos on the history of covenant theology)

Here is a collection of resources: http://public.csusm.edu/public/guests/rsclark/CovResources.html

Best,

rsc

[Edited on 5-7-2005 by R. Scott Clark]


----------

